# Most stressful jobs



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Major League Baseball #8? Gimme a break.

http://www.keepandshare.com/blog/2011/04/20/15-most-stressful-jobs-in-the-world-do-you-have-one/


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

1,3, 8, and 9 are ridiculous. The others are indeed stressful jobs.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen two of these type of lists before- one was the 'most stressful' and the other was the 'least stressful.' Both of them had orchestral musician on their lists- the more stressful one citing that the musicians are underpaid, difficult to come by, have to re-audition every year, and are expected to play near flawless solo's in front of thousands of people weekly. The other list clearly had no idea what an orchestral position was like and simply said that they got to listen and play relaxing music every day!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Nix said:


> I've seen two of these type of lists before- one was the 'most stressful' and the other was the 'least stressful.' Both of them had orchestral musician on their lists- the more stressful one citing that the musicians are underpaid, difficult to come by, have to re-audition every year, and are expected to play near flawless solo's in front of thousands of people weekly. The other list clearly had no idea what an orchestral position was like and simply said that they got to listen and play relaxing music every day!


Examples: Trumpet, Mahler 5; Piano, LvB PC4.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry, I disagree with the free lance one. I was a free lance illustrator for about ten years. Yes, sometimes I wondered where the next electric bill funds were coming from, but it was nothing (and I mean _nothing_) compared to the horrific daily stress I'm subjected to in a stultifying office position, paying bills for a university and hospital. Without exaggeration I can say it has been the worst ongoing experience of my life, including surviving my adolescent years, losing both parents, and having spent eight years taking care of one elderly parent who slowly had her dignity taken away little by little.

Yet, I am too worried to go back to the free lance stuff. I'm too old live a hand to mouth existence. But for my health, sometimes I wonder if I did the right thing.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> 1,3, 8, and 9 are ridiculous. The others are indeed stressful jobs.


I didn't know #3 existed. For the yuck factor, I took their word for it.

#14, I guess, was downgraded after the DVD watcher...

http://travel.usatoday.com/flights/story/2011/04/Air-traffic-controller-suspended-for-watching-a-DVD-on-duty/46258786/1


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I think teaching is quite stressful, but obviously not as bad as an ambulance worker or bomb disposal expert. There's a comment on the bottom of that page which says that we tend to think of our own jobs as the most stressful. Everything like this is subjective, I guess...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Being a Moderator of Talk Classical must surely be the most stressful job on this planet????


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Being a Moderator of Talk Classical must surely be the most stressful job on this planet????


You're right. Every time we ban someone, the person makes horrible threats. I've been really stressed out about the fate of my goldfish because banned users tend to threaten to kidnap him.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Andre said:


> I think teaching is quite stressful, but obviously not as bad as an ambulance worker or bomb disposal expert. There's a comment on the bottom of that page which says that we tend to think of our own jobs as the most stressful. Everything like this is subjective, I guess...


I quite agree. Teaching is one the most stressful jobs ! It drives me crazy sometimes !


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

Oral Translation is quite stressful. Especially when you are with someone whose ability is better than yours. Once you've lost speech, you're totally got into panic. Most stressful is simultaneous translation


----------



## choirmaster78 (Apr 26, 2011)

President is the most stressful job i think! They don't have any choice for daily life.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Il_Penseroso said:


> I quite agree. Teaching is one the most stressful jobs ! It drives me crazy sometimes !


Spot on. I basically had to leave the industry to kind of restore my sanity - or what little was left of it!  I have great admiration for teachers who not only get the job done, but do it in a professional & passionate way. I'm by no means rubbishing the industry - it has it's strong and weak points just like any other. But you have to kind of be in it 110 per cent, anything less is not good enough, and that was kind of my problem in a nutshell. You just can't be a slouch when you are in the room with 30 or more children. You have to be highly alert & focused at all times. It can be rewarding when you do things "right," but it can also be very draining...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I think being a politician (especially right now) would be one of the most stressful jobs. Being in Congress right now is probably awful, because they have to spend all this time debating on the deficit, what to cut, what laws to make, etc. It sounds very complicated, and a job no one really wants to do.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I wouldn’t worry about politicians breaking a sweat unless they want something they haven’t already got. 

As for the stressful jobs, I think that any high-pressure professional activity where a person is not inclined to it naturally, is a stressful job.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think any job can be stressful if it is one you don't really enjoy at all...do what you love if you can if not at least like it


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd say the jobs where other peoples lives are at risk (e.g. surgeon, #2 on the list, etc.) are more stressful than those where your own life is at risk. If you accidentally kill yourself, you're dead so no one gets mad at you but if you accidentally kill someone else, then you pretty much have to live in hiding.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Stasou said:


> I'd say the jobs where other peoples lives are at risk (e.g. surgeon, #2 on the list, etc.) are more stressful than those where your own life is at risk. If you accidentally kill yourself, you're dead so no one gets mad at you but if you accidentally kill someone else, then you pretty much have to live in hiding.


I can see malpractice suits and insurance premiums being stressful, but loss of life comes with the territory. They must get over any emotional attachment quick. I've always been amazed at the respectful detachment or isolation these men and women (thoracic, brain, etc,) necessarily have, so they can continue on with their work.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Being a commission-only salesperson can be a very stressful way of life. Imagine knowing that if you don't make the big sale this month, you won't be able to feed your kids... I've known a few guys like that.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Andre said:


> Spot on. I basically had to leave the industry to kind of restore my sanity - or what little was left of it!  I have great admiration for teachers who not only get the job done, but do it in a professional & passionate way. I'm by no means rubbishing the industry - it has it's strong and weak points just like any other. But you have to kind of be in it 110 per cent, anything less is not good enough, and that was kind of my problem in a nutshell. You just can't be a slouch when you are in the room with 30 or more children. You have to be highly alert & focused at all times. It can be rewarding when you do things "right," but it can also be very draining...


Yes, teaching can be admirable in many cases, but have you ever tried to teach someone stupid (there's not a blame, I know), repeating a same matter for 3, 4, ... more times but finally looks at you still wating with an open mouth eek ?  :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Yes, teaching can be admirable in many cases, but have you ever tried to teach someone stupid (there's not a blame, I know), repeating a same matter for 3, 4, ... more times but finally looks at you still wating with an open mouth eek ?  :lol:


Yes, and let's put, "There are no dumb questions" to rest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Andre said:


> I think teaching is quite stressful, but obviously not as bad as an ambulance worker or bomb disposal expert.


I agree. Since we are preparing them for the future, it's an enormous responsibility. I like to think that I've saved or certainly improved quite a few lives during my career, and I plan to do so for the foreseeable future. It sure beats ************ animals...

Hey...I've been censored!


----------

